# Het schaap met de vijf poten



## floortje

Hallo allemaal, 

Weet iemand hoe ik "het schaap met de vijf poten" vertaal naar het Engels?


----------



## Diablo919

"Vijf poten aan een schaap zoeken" -> "Expect the impossible"
(this is the closest I could find)


----------



## Lopes

Doel je op de titel van dat programma? Of op een mij onbekende uitdrukking..


----------



## jippie

Lopes said:


> Doel je op de titel van dat programma? Of op een mij onbekende uitdrukking..


 
Misschien "allrounder"? 
Een schaap met vijf poten is overigens toch best een bekende uitdrukking, dacht ik. Het betekent zoiets als "een alleskunner", iemand die vele kwaliteiten bezit op voornamelijk praktisch en organisatorisch vlak. Je ziet het vaak in functieomschrijvingen van office-managers etc.


----------



## sound shift

Zo .... "A person of many talents", misschien.


----------



## Lopes

jippie said:


> Misschien "allrounder"?
> Een schaap met vijf poten is overigens toch best een bekende uitdrukking, dacht ik. Het betekent zoiets als "een alleskunner", iemand die vele kwaliteiten bezit op voornamelijk praktisch en organisatorisch vlak. Je ziet het vaak in functieomschrijvingen van office-managers etc.


 

Ah, weer wat geleerd dan


----------



## Suehil

Ik dacht zo iemand een duizendpoot was?


----------



## floortje

Bedankt allemaal.

Het kan inderdaad een allrounder zijn. Het wordt ook gebruikt als "het onmogelijke vragen". BV een klant vraagt een product dat werkelijk vanalles moet kunnen; 1 product willen waar je eigenlijk verschillende producten voor nodig hebt.


----------

